# SCROG Without Topping



## Tim Fox (Nov 1, 2016)

I need to know,, has anyone scrogged without topping,, good bad,,


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 1, 2016)

Seems like that would defeat the purpose of the SCROG.
Just my .02 c.


----------



## Kcbscrogger (Nov 1, 2016)

I always top before scrogging, something about leaving that stalk uncut that makes it fill out all kadiwampas.


----------



## Tim Fox (Nov 1, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Seems like that would defeat the purpose of the SCROG.
> Just my .02 c.


i dont really know,, filling the screen is the goal i guess,, so I have 2 plants,, clones,, they are tall and linky,, its all i could get,, so either i top them,, and i mean,, cut off 6 inches or better,, and spread the lowest limbs,, OR,, i start the two main "tops" doing a circle around each other on the screen,,, 
now is it ok to hack off a 12 inch plant and turn it into a 6" plant,,


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 1, 2016)

I normally top at around the 4th node, let them grow a bit & top all those again.
This allows the lower shoots to make it to the screen giving you many more buds.


----------



## Tim Fox (Nov 1, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I normally top at around the 4th node, let them grow a bit & top all those again.
> This allows the lower shoots to make it to the screen giving you many more buds.


i need to go count how many nodes there are,, problem is at the state legal store where i bough them, they were the shortest they had, but the way they have thier low power lights it was causing all the clones to stretch, there is like 6 inches between nodes,, i have to something about the height, i can bend them over big time and push them under a screen,, hence the not top,, ,, i suppose i could top right where I am at and do the same,, 
ill get a pic,, problem with the pic is the plants are still adjusting to the SIP,, kinda like hempy buckets,, where its a damp evironment, and they need to build water roots,, , not sure if you have dealt with hempy or SIPS,,,,, this is sorrta making me want to go back to the fabric grow bags at this point


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 1, 2016)

Tim Fox said:


> pics,, View attachment 3820435 View attachment 3820436


No I've not used anything other than Organic soil - is it possible for you to repot them deeper?


----------



## Budddha (Nov 1, 2016)

U dont need to scrog u dont have enough foliage. the trellis would help support them but wih that small amount id just use a couple sticks cuz that wont ne too much. id definetly spread the bottom branches out. your going to have a ton extra room so spread as much as possible to try and fill up as much space as possible.

To answer your question i scrog with out topping all the time. you just need more plants or more veg time. fill the whole area for the best results.


----------



## Tupapa (Nov 1, 2016)

Also u should check ur ph., Those plants look sick., Purple stems. Get the ph in between 6-7 for best nutrients uptake. 

- fix the problem and many deficiencies will go away...
Overwatering & underwatering
High humidity
Uneven moisture levels in the soil or growing medium
Too-high levels of N-P-K nutrients
PH is too high or low. I know u wasn't asking anything about that but if i was u i will focus first in keeping a healthy plant. GL


----------



## Tim Fox (Nov 1, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> No I've not used anything other than Organic soil - is it possible for you to repot them deeper?


This is fully organic soil


----------



## Tim Fox (Nov 1, 2016)

Tupapa said:


> Also u should check ur ph., Those plants look sick., Purple stems. Get the ph in between 6-7 for best nutrients uptake.
> 
> - fix the problem and many deficiencies will go away...
> Overwatering & underwatering
> ...


The water comes out of my faucet at 6.5 the soil is ffof mixed with happy frog organic dry fert and some horse and chicken compost


----------



## Tim Fox (Nov 1, 2016)

[QUOTE="Tupapa, post: 13097522, member: 94820whAlso u should check ur ph., Those plants look sick., Purple stems. Get the ph in between 6-7 for best nutrients uptake. 

- fix the problem and many deficiencies will go away...
Overwatering & underwatering
High humidity
Uneven moisture levels in the soil or growing medium
Too-high levels of N-P-K nutrients
PH is too high or low. I know u wasn't asking anything about that but if i was u i will focus first in keeping a healthy plant. GL[/QUOTE]
The plants have been in !y box only 3 days , what you see is how they came to me


----------



## Tupapa (Nov 1, 2016)

Tim Fox said:


> [QUOTE="Tupapa, post: 13097522, member: 94820whAlso u should check ur ph., Those plants look sick., Purple stems. Get the ph in between 6-7 for best nutrients uptake.
> 
> - fix the problem and many deficiencies will go away...
> Overwatering & underwatering
> ...


The plants have been in !y box only 3 days , what you see is how they came to me[/QUOTE]
Just ma 2 cents. Take it with a grain of Salt. Im just saying u should fix that first. Plant health. GL bruh


----------



## Tupapa (Nov 1, 2016)

Tim Fox said:


> The water comes out of my faucet at 6.5 the soil is ffof mixed with happy frog organic dry fert and some horse and chicken compost


Let them adjust to the soil then, u should be ok. Do u own a ph pen?


----------



## Tupapa (Nov 1, 2016)

Tim Fox said:


> This is fully organic soil


Is not completely organic. But its awesome soil. U should be ok. GL


----------



## Tim Fox (Nov 1, 2016)

Tupapa said:


> Is not completely organic. But its awesome soil. U should be ok. GL


doesnt need to be,, not something i strive for,, i like easy
the SIP has them damp,, and there is nothing i can do to dry them out,, SIPs control thier own moisture,, 
but its screwing with my grow at the moment,, and i am about to rip them out and put them in fabric sacks


----------



## Tim Fox (Nov 1, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> is it possible for you to repot


it is very possble for me to repot them,, and its something i am seriously considering right now,,


----------



## Tupapa (Nov 1, 2016)

Tim Fox said:


> it is very possble for me to repot them,, and its something i am seriously considering right now,,


Go for it!!


----------



## Tupapa (Nov 1, 2016)

Do u own a ph pen?


----------



## Tim Fox (Nov 1, 2016)

yup


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Nov 3, 2016)

Topping makes for a bushier plant. It'll make for a nicer plant to scrog with.


----------



## budman111 (Nov 13, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I normally top at around the 4th node, let them grow a bit & top all those again.
> This allows the lower shoots to make it to the screen giving you many more buds.


Is there much difference with this and UB's topping method? Why was his topping thread locked BTW?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 13, 2016)

budman111 said:


> Is there much difference with this and UB's topping method? Why was his topping thread locked BTW?


Unknown - I've been growing for quite some time now & that's just what's worked well for me - as far as his thread I have no idea, wasn't me.
I'd never lock a good growing thread unless it devolved into name calling etc...


----------



## ThegrowerMOJO (Nov 17, 2016)

topping them early is best but it still can be done by pulling the main growing tip down below the next set of nodes,or can supercrop by pinching and bending the main grow tip.i usually only top once around 4th or 5th node then it's all in the training.Different strains do better as well in the net i usually like to do hybrids .


----------



## Tim Fox (Nov 18, 2016)

here are my plants this morning
the SIP and the Organic soil is treating them very well,


----------



## bryangtho (Dec 7, 2016)

I never top it slow your grow these ones are 5 weeks today


----------



## budman111 (Dec 11, 2016)

bryangtho said:


> I never top it slow your grow these ones are 5 weeks today View attachment 3847882 View attachment 3847883


They dont look to healthy.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 11, 2016)

Look to be lacking in N, just a guess not knowing the specifics of the op.


----------



## bryangtho (Dec 11, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Look to be lacking in N, just a guess not knowing the specifics of the op.


Yes not sure why this strain grows like this. I think I have grown this strain 4 or 5 time now and it looks the same every time. But by week 3 or 4 in to flowering it comes good im not sure why. I have grown a lot of different strains and never seen it before in any of them


----------



## ThegrowerMOJO (Jan 10, 2017)

Just to add my 2 penny's the nitrogen def. could be caused by overwatering,I say this because your plants all seem to be limp.In soil a dry cycle is very important to nutrient uptake.


----------

